# Micro externe et Skyppe



## sheebom (1 Février 2006)

J'ai un alu pwb 15' et j'ai donc une entrée audio (entrée jack à côté de la prise casque)... malheureusement qd je branche mon micro dessus je n'ai aucune réaction même en mettant le volume à fond et en choisissant l'entrée ligne. par contre après plusieur test je vois qu'il y a une petite réaction si je branche des écouteurs sur cette entrée...
J'y comprends rien et en attendant je dois me coucher sur mon ordi pour parler devant le micro interne qd je téléphone sur skyppe... 
Au préalable, sachez que mon micro est bien branché, qu'il marche, que j'ai bien sélectionné entrée ligne dans le panneau configuration son. Le micro est un  micro casque plantronics, normalement pas de prob pour savoir si c un compatible puisque je le branche par jack et donc c'est électrique me dit on...
Alors qu'est ce que j'ai oublié ? de plus y a til un endroit pour avoir le retour audio ? 
Et puisque j'y suis, quelle solution avez vous pour avoir un bon micro sur skyppe ? avez vous essayer ca : l y a un téléphone compatible mac sur le site de Skype.. Mais je l?ai pas essayé.... Le son est il vraiment bon ? 
Voici le lien du téléphone http://accessories.skype.com/item?SID=51bc403cb8b2c1e41dc950d0699ec258ba9:4530&sku=P1K et de son soft à télécharger http://www.simplyphone.lu/index.php?t=UserGuideMac 

Toutes informations peut m'être utile ca fait deux semaines que je cherche une solution.... dont1h30 à la fnac avec des mecs qui connaissent rien aux macs mais qui étaient super heureux de pouvoir chercher et s'amuser dessus...    Merci


----------



## Goulven (1 Février 2006)

Bienvenue sur les forums MacG 

L'entrée de ton PB est une entrée ligne, pas une entrée micro. C'est donc normal que ton micro ne fonctionne pas. Il te faut soit acheter un micro USB, soit amplifier le signal de ton micro avant de le connecter au PB.

Si tu veux conserver ton micro actuel tu peux passer par une solution comme iMichttp://www.griffintechnology.com/products/imic2/index.php


----------



## vincmyl (1 Février 2006)

Le micro interne ne suffit pas?


----------



## rubren (1 Février 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le micro interne ne suffit pas?




C'est clair pas de truc à brancher, tous le mes contacts m'entendent parfaitement, sans avoir besoin de de coller à l'ordi... tu parles normalement comme d'habitude, je vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un casque et micro externe...


----------



## Caddie Rider (1 Février 2006)

Ouais ca marche bien mais j'ai tjs ce vielle echo qui reviens avec... Je suis quasiement tjs obligé d'utiliser un casque


----------



## Goulven (2 Février 2006)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Le micro interne ne suffit pas?


Sur un PB le micro est juste à coté des HP... il y a un sacré echo avec Skype! En plus le ventilateur est aussi à coté du micro et quand il se met en marche ce sont les contacts Skype qui en profitent! :love:

Je me suis aussi fait avoir en achetant un micro/casque classique et ne peux pas utiliser le micro. Alors je branche le casque et utiliser le micro interne. Il ne me reste que le pb du ventilo qui se met en route...


----------



## sheebom (2 Février 2006)

merci mille foissssss. Ca fait plaisir d'entendre des réponses clairs. Bon je me sens un peu stupide de pas connaitre la différence entre une entrée ligne et une prise micro mais c'est pas grave... Maintenant, j'ai enfin une solution ! Je vais voir entre le Imic et un micro usb.... MERRCIIIIII


----------



## doctor maybe (2 Février 2006)

Pour ce qui est des effets LARSENS ( echos) j ai telechargé la derniere version de skype et la plus de probleme meme avec le micro juste a coté du baff!!


----------



## rubren (2 Février 2006)

Ben comme je l'ai dit plus haut, uniquement avec le micro intégré du PB y a aucun problème d'échos, je tourne avec la version 1.4.0.35, franchement c'est nickel tout le monde m'entend bien, même avec les ventilo qui se mettent en route.


----------



## sheebom (3 Février 2006)

C'est fou ça !! Je reviens du magasin avec un imic. je le branche et là double problème : Le casque du casque micro a un très faible retour (j'entends rien) et le micro enregistre des bruits genre de ventilo ou de je sais pas quoi et cela même branché sur un hub... Conclusion je rapporte le imic demain !! 

A mon sens, ou je suis vraiment nulle ou alors il y a qlqch qui ne fonctionne pas. 
Je pense acheter un micro usb demain voir l'essayer en magasin avant de l'acheter si possible. 

le micro interne reste encore la meilleure solution avec un casque pour que le correspondant n'ai pas le retour mais bon collé à l'ordi.... pff je comprends pas :hein: :rateau:


----------



## sheebom (3 Février 2006)

ps je vous ai bien lu et je ne comprends pas comment vous y arrivez..


----------



## Goulven (3 Février 2006)

sheebom a dit:
			
		

> le micro interne reste encore la meilleure solution avec un casque pour que le correspondant n'ai pas le retour mais bon collé à l'ordi.... pff je comprends pas :hein: :rateau:


C'est bizarre... as tu essayé de monter le son de l'entrée micro interne?

Préférences Système -> Son -> Volume d'entrée


----------



## sheebom (4 Février 2006)

ah mais oui mon cher Goulven  j'ai tout essayé : en montant le son, au milieu, au début... tout ! ou alors je suis trop difficil ou mes correspondant son trop difficil... je sais pas trop. Il faut peut être préciser que mon utilisation de skyppe (j'ai la dernière version) est de téléphoner de skyppe sur un téléphone fixe en france ou à l'étranger.. alors peeut être est-ce skyppe ? mais ça n'enlève pas le problème que j'ai eu avec imic... arf. bon enfin, j'irais surement au magasin demain avec mon ordi histoire de voir..... haut les coeurs, soyons positif !! j'y arriverais !


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2006)

sheebom a dit:
			
		

> ah mais oui mon cher Goulven


:rose::love:



			
				sheebom a dit:
			
		

> Il faut peut être préciser que mon utilisation de skyppe (j'ai la dernière version) est de téléphoner de skyppe sur un téléphone fixe en france ou à l'étranger.. alors peeut être est-ce skyppe ?


J'avais aussi eu ce problème vers des téléphones fixes le son était très bas... Alors peut-être est-ce Skype effectivement.

De mon coté je n'utilise Skype que pour discuter avec des correspondant Skype. Pour mes appels vers des téléphones fixes ou mobiles je passe en VoIP. J'en parle sur ce thread.


----------



## pmeignie (4 Février 2006)

Salut , 
J'ai contourné le problème d'entrée micro en achetant une oreilette BT  logitec qui me donne toutes satisfactions .
Pas de problème de bruit de fond , pas de problème de prise occupée , et volume sonore micro tout à fait correct .
En plus , je peux me ballader quand je "skype" .

Et le petit bonus , c'est qu'elle me sert aussi pour mon GSM   (sony ericsson )

Philippe


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2006)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Salut ,
> J'ai contourné le problème d'entrée micro en achetant une oreilette BT  logitec qui me donne toutes satisfactions .
> Pas de problème de bruit de fond , pas de problème de prise occupée , et volume sonore micro tout à fait correct .
> En plus , je peux me ballader quand je "skype" .
> ...


Et as tu une bonne autonomie? Mon oreillette bluetooth est au placard pour cette raison... :mouais:


----------



## pmeignie (4 Février 2006)

Environ 8 heures il me semble.
C'est rare que je telephone aussi longtemps , mais je passe des soirées avec jeux en réseau et skipe , et j'ai plus d'autonomie avec l'oreillette que de résistance au sommeil  et je suis exceptionnellement emmerdé avec l'autonomie .

Philippe


----------



## Goulven (4 Février 2006)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> Environ 8 heures il me semble.
> C'est rare que je telephone aussi longtemps , mais je passe des soirées avec jeux en réseau et skipe , et j'ai plus d'autonomie avec l'oreillette que de résistance au sommeil  et je suis exceptionnellement emmerdé avec l'autonomie .
> 
> Philippe


Dans ce cas... C'est quoi comme oreillette?


----------



## sheebom (6 Février 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> :rose::love:
> 
> 
> J'avais aussi eu ce problème vers des téléphones fixes le son était très bas... Alors peut-être est-ce Skype effectivement.
> ...



Ton Voip parait interressant, par contre la question est : je suis sur le cable, est ce que ca marche ? car je n'ai pas de ligne téléphonique. j'ai cherché sur le site mais je n'ai rien trouvé. J'ai pas trop compris comment ca marche cette histoire.. bon enfin, si tu me dis que ca fonctionne je me concentre sur cette solution. Je voudrais vraiment trouver ue solution qui marche car en attendant, je ne peut pas discuter avec mon petit ami qui a eu l'étrange idée d'aller vivre au soleil en grèce...


----------



## Goulven (6 Février 2006)

sheebom a dit:
			
		

> Ton Voip parait interressant, par contre la question est : je suis sur le cable, est ce que ca marche ? car je n'ai pas de ligne téléphonique. j'ai cherché sur le site mais je n'ai rien trouvé. J'ai pas trop compris comment ca marche cette histoire.. bon enfin, si tu me dis que ca fonctionne je me concentre sur cette solution. Je voudrais vraiment trouver ue solution qui marche car en attendant, je ne peut pas discuter avec mon petit ami qui a eu l'étrange idée d'aller vivre au soleil en grèce...


Je suis moi aussi sur le câble... Tu habites en France ou en Suisse?

Ca fonctionne de la façon suivante: ton téléphone VoIP se connecte par Internet à un serveur de VoIP qui lui est connecté au réseau téléphonique traditionnel.


----------



## sheebom (6 Février 2006)

je suis en france.


----------



## Membre supprimé 9753 (7 Juin 2006)

Bonjour!

Excusez cette question car la réponse est sûrement dans cette discution, mais je n'ai pas bien compris d'où vient mon problème

J'ai un G4, sans micro, intégré. Hier, je suis allé acheter un casque/micro Logitech branché en mini-jack (1 pour le micro, 1 pour le casque). Tout ceci pour l'utilisation de skype.
Mais voilà, le micro ne fonctionne pas sur mon Mac. Je l'ai essayé sur un PC, tout fonctionne très bien. J'ai touché tous les réglages (je pense) des préférences système du son, mais rien n'y fait. Le vendeur m'a affirmé qu'il n'y aurait aucun problème:mouais: 

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer clairement pourquoi ce micro fonctionne sur PC et pas sur mon Mac? Et surtout, ce que je dois faire pour le faire fonctionner?

Merci pour ces explications qui doivent commencer à vous souler
Séb


----------



## obi wan (7 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Un p'tit up du sujet parce que j'ai le même problème exactement... voire pire :

Pourquoi le micro fonctionne avec un pc et pas avec le mac ? c'est bien le même style de carte son non ?

En plus, quand je vais dans préférences système > son, je mets le curseur de réglage du volume d'entrée à fond, puis j'essaie de le remettre à zéro... eh ben là oh surprise le curseur bouge tout seul vers le milieu de la barre quand je le lache... j'avoue qu'un truc pareil sur un mac, j'avais jamais vu en fait


----------



## Goulven (7 Septembre 2006)

obi wan a dit:


> Pourquoi le micro fonctionne avec un pc et pas avec le mac ? c'est bien le même style de carte son non ?


Parceque c'est une entrée son et pas une entrée micro... L'entrée micro est amplifiée donc ton micro ne donne rien! Tu dois soit avoir un micro en USB ou en bluetooth, soit un truc qui amplifie ton micro...


----------



## languedoc (8 Septembre 2006)

Seb_Bassiste a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Excusez cette question car la réponse est sûrement dans cette discution, mais je n'ai pas bien compris d'où vient mon problème
> 
> ...



Hello,
Je prends le fil ce jour  
J'ai deux Mac : un PM et un portable Alu 17"  
J'ai DEUX micro casques : un Plantronics en USB et un autre (je n'ai plus le nom, il est dans un placard )
Je n'ai AUCUN problème : je règle dans les prefs système les onglets "entr"e" et "sortie" en mettant les renseignements corrects, et zou  
Il est exact que sur le Powerbook, le micro interne (mais qui fonctionne) génère un bruit de fond peu agréable pour les correspondants. Par contre, le Plantronics fonctionne à merveille.
Marrant : la page de MacGene qui traite ce sujet comporte des liens de casque !!!


----------

